# Had it done on Monday, questions....



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all, I took the RAI pill on Monday. I had three doctors (including my surgeon) tell me that was the standard of care for my situation, pretty much no risk, etc etc...I still have regrets,but I probably would with the surgery as well, so I am trying to make the best of it.

I am still in isolation...planned to be strict for the first 48 hours and then "common sense" for the next five days.

I felt (and still feel) achey and flu-ey. It's hard to know if that is the pill or just my usual thyroid mess. Today, though, exhaustion set in. My doctor doesn't have me scheduled to see him (and have new blood work done) until May 23. Could my thyroid be already going hypo? I could hardly wake up today and am thinking about going back to sleep. I still ache and don't feel like my old self, but I haven't felt my old self for months since my thyroid has been acting up.

Did anyone else get super tired in the first two days? I was kind of hoping to feel much, much BETTER so I am bummed.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What was your dose?


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

29 millicuries.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Um...is it possible? Sure. I'm inclined to say its not as likely, given how small your dose was, but we all react differently.

For me, the first two days were miserable, but I had 100mCis, so....I'm not sure?


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

I really LOVE to hear my dose was small!!!  I have been tired and achey for months and I think it was all my thyroid issues already, and probably they are not resolved. I have been miserable enough to take ibuprofen and sleep a lot, but not sick enough to really think it's the pill. I have to remind myself, even if it is, it's not like there is anything anyone can do for me...I took it. So I just wondered if anyone else had this reaction. I talked with someone who had a dose of 8 (ver, very small!)...she has graves...and she felt WONDERFUL after.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, that was a relatively small dose. Like joplin, I had 100 millicuries.

Hopefully within a few months, you'll be able to look back on this and say it was worth it.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

I hope so, too!! Sooner rather than later!!1


----------

